
Pirate Bay Founder Wins Back Passport from Swedish Embassy - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-wins-back-passport-from-swedish-embassy-121006/
======
drats
Irrespective of the guilt or innocence of Assange or the Pirate Bay people
there have been massive irregularities in Swedish government activities such
that they can only be explained by corruption or incompetence and
vindictiveness. While that should come as no surprise to anyone, it certainly
damages Sweden's image heavily.

~~~
matthewowen
What does this have to do with Assange? Assange is being extradited because
he's accused of raping something. There's been nothing irregular - just
Assange et al inventing implausible fictional motives behind the extradition
request.

~~~
matthewowen
Why am I being downvoted? If you think the extradition of Assange to Sweden is
all a plot to get him to the USA, you need to read a lot more about the case.

Extraditing him to Sweden makes it harder for him to be extradited to the USA
- in effect, you then have to go through extradition procedures in both the UK
and Sweden.

This is an interesting, useful, and relevant article (and published by a left
of centre source at that): [http://www.newstatesman.com/blogs/david-allen-
green/2012/08/...](http://www.newstatesman.com/blogs/david-allen-
green/2012/08/..).

